# Daley Misaki Decision, Was it Fair?



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you think the decision of Daley Vs Misaki match was justice? What do you think the scorecard should be?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't really remember much from the fight other than Daley shooting for takedowns, backing up, and that nasty cut on Misaki's face.

I usually side with the guy fighting for points, not trying to finish but I don't remember being upset over the Misaki decision. I'd have to see who got the better of the striking in the first two rounds as I can't keep up with that stuff during the fight unless they actually show it during the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Misaki won the fight fair and square. The blood may make it appear Daley did more but Daley got handled in every aspect of that fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Daley got beat, plain and simple. Misaki worked him in the standup and Daley couldn't get much going on the ground except for that cut. I had it 29-28 Misaki.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If it wasn't for Daleys reaction after the fight no one would be questioning the decision. He lost fair and square and the decision should have been a UD.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

hixxy said:


> If it wasn't for Daleys reaction after the fight no one would be questioning the decision. He lost fair and square and the decision should have been a UD.


Very true... The blood and his reaction prompted the question... Yes should have been a UD for Misaki


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Daley got owned. Bet he thought he would walk through Misaki easily. He looked quite shocked when he couldn't get anything off except for a few lame takedowns, and Misaki was landing on him.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Didn't see how any judge could give it to Daley.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah easy 2 rounds to 1 for miski, i kept shouting for daley to throw! dont know what was up with him! it was a stand up fight he lost and to a guy known for getting punched in the face a lot.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Misaki whooped his ass and broke him mentally.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

hixxy said:


> If it wasn't for Daleys reaction after the fight no one would be questioning the decision. He lost fair and square and the decision should have been a UD.


Absolutely.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought Daley was clearly delusional when he threw his little fit over the decision. Misaki deserved the win.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Not gonna lie I picked Daley over Misaki to win... but damn Misaki came through in every aspect there and proved me wrong.

Very fair decision in my eyes...


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Misaki won the fight fair and square. The blood may make it appear Daley did more but Daley got handled in every aspect of that fight.


Agreed. Outside of the cut Daley was outclassed in all areas of that fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Watched the fight yesterday and fell a sleep right after it cuz it was late. Anyway i don't remember either one of them being much dominant. Misaki was controlling the pace, daley got some takedowns..


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think that this is a fight where the correct scoring of TD's was used. They scored the fight not just for the TD's but for what he could do after them. Normally I think Daley would have gotten the nod, but good judges scored it correctly. 

The whole fight though Daley just never looked to be in it. He was so focused on not losing and winning by points that he never seemed to be ready for the fight. I think Daley needs to refocus himself and determine his path forward because the current path isn't working out so well.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This was the first fight i've seen from Misaki tbh. Has he slowed down significally since his time in Pride? I looked at his record and he holds W's over Henderson, Herman, Baroni and Filho and a draw against Shields.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

100% accurate decision. Doesn't require a thread, imo.


----------



## elitemmaclothin (Feb 15, 2012)

Daley just didnt do enough damage in the fight. It wasnt even close if ya ask me. Misaki won on all aspects of the fight


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Daley got beat, plain and simple. Misaki worked him in the standup and Daley couldn't get much going on the ground except for that cut. I had it 29-28 Misaki.


pretty much this.

I think 30-27 was a touch much, but hay that's nit picking.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> 100% accurate decision. Doesn't require a thread, imo.


what that we all agree?

that's not a sin lol. It's kinda of refreshing.


----------

